# UNC-Chapel Hill Atkins and IBS study



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I received the following email.Usually for these studies you have to be local as they prepare the food in the clinical research kitchens.It would be nice to see some data about this diet as some IBS-D people find that it seems to help.******************************************ARE YOU OVERWEIGHT?DO YOU SUFFER FROMIRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME?HAVE YOU CONSIDERED STARTINGÂ THE ATKINS DIET?*Â  Â  Â  Â  We are currently enrolling for a study that examines the impact of aÂ  low-carbohydrate (the Atkins diet!) on Irritable Bowel Syndrome.*Â  Â  Â  Â  Participants will receive $150 for completing the study*Â  Â  Â  Â Â  And all meals FREEÂ  for 6 weeks.*Â  Â  Â  Â  If you meet these requirements:* Â  Â  Â  Are age 18-70 years old, male or female*Â  Â  Â  Â  Have diarrhea-predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome*Â  Â  Â  Â  Are overweight*Â  Â  Â  Â  Desire to use the Atkins diet for possible weight loss*Â  Â  Â  Â  Are in stable healthAnd are interested in participating!Please contact:Jane Hankins at hankins###med.unc.eduto learn more about the study and whether you might qualify!


----------

